# Общий раздел > Чувства > Он и Она >  Чем женщины отталкивают мужчин?

## Irina

*10 женских привычек, которые отталкивают абсолютно всех мужчин, по мнению одного из них* 

* Неухоженность*

 Есть женщины, которые приводят себя в безупречный вид только ради каких-то особенных поводов, например, похода в клуб или на свадьбу знакомых. А в своей повседневной жизни они не тратят даже минимальных сил на то, чтобы выглядеть привлекательно и сексуально. Они привыкли обходиться самым минимумом средств, чтобы подчеркнуть свою женственность. Такое безразличие к себе может свидетельствовать о низкой самооценке женщины, а это как раз то, что не делает ее более привлекательной в глазах мужчин.

*Неприступность*

 Женщина, которая любит возводить барьеры между собой и мужчинами часто теряет в своей привлекательности. Даже самая яркая красотка рискует нарваться на негативную реакцию у мужчин, если она общается принужденно, не склонна к флирту, всячески демонстрирует безразличие к собеседнику. Бывает, что таким образом женщина дает понять, что ей неинтересен тот или другой мужчина, пытающий с ней познакомиться, но когда это систематический элемент поведения, это грозит женщине не лучшей репутацией среди мужчин.

* Вульгарность*

Даже не самого взыскательного мужчину может оттолкнуть женская вульгарность. Как правило, она выражается в дешевом и вызывающем внешнем виде, крикливости, хамоватых интонациях в голосе, сквернословии, желании флиртовать одновременно с несколькими мужчинами, слишком откровенных разговорах о сексе.

*Пагубные пристрастия*

Если женщина хочет быть привлекательной в глазах достойного мужчины, ей вряд ли стоит злоупотреблять курением, пристрастием к алкоголю и уж тем более наркотикам. Мало, кто из мужчин захочет иметь такую мать для своих будущих детей.

*Прилюдное прихорашивание*

Это одна из самых распространенных привычек. И вроде бы нет ничего крамольного в том, чтобы достать косметичку и быстренько поправить макияж, однако именно этот жест снимает с женщины покров таинственности и идеальности, показывая, что ее красота сотворена не только природой.

*Корыстолюбие*

 Если женщина начинает без умолку разговаривать о деньгах и проявлять недюжинный интерес к финансовой состоятельности мужчины, это насторожит любого, и тем более богатого. Во-первых, разговоры о деньгах - это невежливо, а во-вторых, настоящий мужчина сам позаботится о том, чтобы женщина никогда ни в чем не нуждалась.

*Чрезмерная сексуальность*

Мужчины, несмотря на некоторую толстокожесть, в определенных случаях проявляют большую проницательность. Например, когда женщина стремится к излишней сексуальности, и слишком усердна в этом вопросе, что часто выражается в излишней жеманности, очень облегающей одежде, соблазнительном поведении в неподобающих случаях, то мужчины сразу интуитивно понимают – если так сильно старается казаться сексуальной, значит, она не сексуальна.

*Непунктуальность*

Так повелось, что женщинам непункутальность в отличие от мужчин прощается гораздо чаще. И мужчина не будет сильно дуться, если женщина опоздает на свидание. Но если это приобретет регулярный характер, женщине будет сложно найти человека, который не будет испытывать от этого раздражения.

*Постоянное нытье*

Если женщина часто жалуется на свою работу, на подруг, на плохие магазины, на парикмахерш из салона красоты и на тысячу других вещей с ней завянет даже самый оптимистично настроенный мужчина. Никому не хочется находиться рядом с человеком, готовым кукситься из-за самого незначительного пустяка.

*Нежелание развиваться*

Многие женщины со временем привыкают к тому, что в их жизни кроме магазинов и салонов красоты ничего нет. Вся их жизнь проходит от одного торгового центра к другому, при этом они нисколько не заботятся о своем личностном росте. С такой женщиной можно закрутить легкий роман, но связывать жизнь с человеком, который ничего не знает и ничем кроме шоппинга не интересуется, захочет не каждый мужчина.

Источник: stylemania.km.ru

----------


## Malaya

> Прилюдное прихорашивание


буду знать*

----------

